# ;-o



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 4, 2016)

P


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 4, 2016)

Trump did say he was bringing waterboarding back, I think that's awesome.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 5, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Trump did say he was bringing waterboarding back, I think that's awesome.



Waterboarding was not an effective "enhanced interrogation" method. We should be better than our enemies in how we treat them as POW's or war criminals. I'm fine with keeping Gitmo open, and even bringing in more prisoners there, but we must show the world that we will treat them with care.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2016)

The first question: Where the fuck is Cabo Verde? Ok, an island off Africa's west coast formerly a haven for pirates and slave traders and now a "humanitarian island nation" willing to help the US close it's Gitmo detention facility.

Why does Cabo Verde give a shit about the Gitmo detention facility? It doesn't. It gives a shit about whatever the Obama Administration offered it to give a shit about closing of the detention facility.

Now that that's out of the way...

I've been at ARVN waterboarding parties and it's torture if it's done the way it's suppose to be done but the subject knows that he/she has a pretty good chance of getting out of it alive. So if he/she is strong-willed resistance is possible, and if weak-willed will make up any kind of horseshit story just to make it stop.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 5, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Trump did say he was bringing waterboarding back, I think that's awesome.



With no real-world experience on this particular topic, I have to fall back on the opinions of those to whom I trust.  Since I have already made it publicly known that I trust him to be Secretary of Defense, I'm inclined to lean his way on this topic as well.

Donald Trump 'surprised' by Mattis waterboarding comments - CNNPolitics.com

"_General Mattis is a strong, highly dignified man. I met with him at length and I asked him that question. I said, 'What do you think of waterboarding?'" Trump told The New York Times on Tuesday. "He said -- I was surprised -- he said, 'I've never found it to be useful.' He said, 'I've always found, give me a pack of cigarettes and a couple of beers and I do better with that than I do with torture.'"
_


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> With no real-world experience on this particular topic, I have to fall back on the opinions of those to whom I trust.  Since I have already made it publicly known that I trust him to be Secretary of Defense, I'm inclined to lean his way on this topic as well.
> 
> Donald Trump 'surprised' by Mattis waterboarding comments - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> "_General Mattis is a strong, highly dignified man. I met with him at length and I asked him that question. I said, 'What do you think of waterboarding?'" Trump told The New York Times on Tuesday. "He said -- I was surprised -- he said, 'I've never found it to be useful.' He said, 'I've always found, give me a pack of cigarettes and a couple of beers and I do better with that than I do with torture.'"_




He fucking gets it. That's why I like him. 

I learned a long time ago, you treat the locals with dignity and respect, you treat them like you would a friend, and they may not tell the enemy where your ambush site is. They may even help you find your enemy. You treat a man bad and you'll get back whatever you invest.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 5, 2016)

I think we should waterboardthose fuckers with gasoline and strike a fucking match at the end. But that's probably why they don't let people like me make those kinda of decisions. 

"Better than our enemies" yep, fuck that silly shit, I'd get midevil on that ass, kill every swinging dick, than bread them into Americans from that point forward.  I mean, I'm not saying it's the right thing to do, I'm just open to new methods is all.:-"


----------



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I think we should waterboardthose fuckers with gasoline and strike a fucking match at the end. But that's probably why they don't let people like me make those kinda of decisions.
> 
> "Better than our enemies" yep, fuck that silly shit, I'd get midevil on that ass, kill every swinging dick, than bread them into Americans from that point forward.  I mean, I'm not saying it's the right thing to do, I'm just open to new methods is all.:-"



Get me on beer number 7 or 8 and I'd be right there with you.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 6, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Get me on beer number 7 or 8 and I'd be right there with you.




Blehhh, beer courage won't suffice the carnage I have in mind.


----------

